# Another Beseler 23Cii Problem...please.



## Lyne (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm all set to print in my recently converted darkroom, all of my own. I supplied it with a Beseler enlarger and accessories, but I can not get my set up to respond to my timer. I guess it would be synchronization between all accessories. Never before discussed in school, does anyone have any trouble shooting ideas? Below is my set up with more details.

Beseler 23C ii enlarger
Aristo BES 23C Cold light 
Aristo 1200 Solid State Contactor
GraLab 450 Timer (without foot control)

I have read the manuals completely for all parts. Everything is plugged into a working power outlet in my cherished studio. The light turns on using the thermo regulator switch on the Aristo cold light. I warm the light according to instructions, then switch "off". My cold light power cord is plugged into the contactor, contactor plugged into the timer, timer is turned on, I hit the start button as if making an exposure on paper, and nothing. ???


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm not familiar with that specific timer or light, so I'm not sure what to suggest but hopefully someone on here will be able to help. If you haven't yet I'd try looking up that timer and see if you can find the manual online, or contact GraLab.


----------



## Jamesaz (Jun 21, 2018)

I'd try plugging a small lamp (load) into the timer to make sure power is going thru the timer to the outlet. Timers usually have at least 2 outlets. Make sure you are plugged into the correct one. That would be the one where the load bulb is illuminated when the timer is counting down. (The other outlet is for the safelight and is off when timer counting down and on when timer at rest)  Once that is done, if you are not operational follow the current downstream to the transformer, then to the head. This can be easier with a multimeter. They can be found at harbor freight for less than $10


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 22, 2018)

I have that timer but I use it on a non-cold light simple enlarger. 


Found this.......    http://www.light-sources.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/1200_contactor_info.pdf


----------



## Lyne (Jun 27, 2018)

Success! It was an error on my part with setting up the cold light and misunderstanding the labeling of parts. A little counter intuitive, having mixed up the power cord and another cord for the thermo unit. I did end up trying to use a voltage reader, but this did not work like it would on a regular AC outlet.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 27, 2018)

Glad you got it figured out. Enjoy life as a darkroom rat.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 27, 2018)

Look forward to seeing some prints.


----------

